# Owl City....



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it but anyone noticed how much this guys sounds like the postal service?


----------



## RussO (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I believe he admitted he was 'inspired' by them, but there is inspiration, then blatant mimicking. The Postal Service are far better in my opinion.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

RussO said:


> Yeah, I believe he admitted he was 'inspired' by them, but there is inspiration, then blatant mimicking. The Postal Service are far better in my opinion.


I thought that but listen to more of his stuff on spotify or similar, its really good. Just a young guy working from his mums basement too:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Postal Service?What like Royal Mail?


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

i thought it was death cab for cutie when i first heard it


----------

